# Good sermon about Presbyterianism and decentralization



## Jeri Tanner (Dec 2, 2022)

The Free Church Continuing just had a colloquium, and Pastor McCurley gave this address. I thought some might find it interesting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1 | Informative 2


----------

